# Inspector Morse



## lostprophet (Jun 1, 2008)

To make a change from wildlife I went to Oxford and played with some wide lenses instead of the normal 600mm focal length shots.

Nothing special just me playing about


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 1, 2008)

Nicely done, Andy!! I especially like the last two.  

Did you manage to find a pub there at all?  If not, I'm sure Tony could guide you to one.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice shots-


----------



## crandall (Jun 1, 2008)

I really love the first one it draws you in...they are all great shots!


----------



## KristinaS (Jun 1, 2008)

I love your b&w's. They look absolutely gorgeous. First is my fav.


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 1, 2008)

Love the irony in the last shot.


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent shots! The angle of the last shot isn't quite balanced, I'd like to see the path edge to be more parallel with the frame, but then I'm picky.

It's nice to see some humour in that last shot, but my favourite has to be the first.

I was born and raised in Yorkshire, England, coming to Toronto a year ago. Each of those images shouts "ENGLAND" right at me, very impressive!


----------



## tempra (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice one of the camera Andy! although I'm not sure that you were in Oxford cos that bike would have had a bent wheel on it and more bottles of beer beside it


----------



## danir (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## Ockie (Jun 2, 2008)

great stuff!
awesome B&W conversions...


----------



## akridge25 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow I love black and white and haven't quite gotten it down yet, those shots are all very inspirational for me thanks for posting!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 2, 2008)

2 and 4 are faves.  The others don't do much for me...

Would you be kind enough to share your b&w conversion technique?


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely job Andy!


----------



## tedE (Jun 3, 2008)

the last one is great! do you have a website with more of your work?


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 4, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Nicely done, Andy!! I especially like the last two.
> 
> Did you manage to find a pub there at all?  If not, I'm sure Tony could guide you to one.



This is the UK, every other door leads to a pub



abraxas said:


> Nice shots-



cheers



crandall said:


> I really love the first one it draws you in...they are all great shots!



thanks



KristinaS said:


> I love your b&w's. They look absolutely gorgeous. First is my fav.



thank you



DRoberts said:


> Love the irony in the last shot.



took me ages to throw all that rubbish there 



TrickyRic said:


> Excellent shots! The angle of the last shot isn't quite balanced, I'd like to see the path edge to be more parallel with the frame, but then I'm picky.
> 
> It's nice to see some humour in that last shot, but my favourite has to be the first.
> 
> I was born and raised in Yorkshire, England, coming to Toronto a year ago. Each of those images shouts "ENGLAND" right at me, very impressive!



I'll ask the city planners to flatten the road and rebuild the pavement but I think I know what there answer will be 



tempra said:


> Nice one of the camera Andy! although I'm not sure that you were in Oxford cos that bike would have had a bent wheel on it and more bottles of beer beside it



Oh come it was still early and I don't like to start drink that early 



danir said:


> Nice shots



cheers



Ockie said:


> great stuff!
> awesome B&W conversions...



cheers buddy



akridge25 said:


> Wow I love black and white and haven't quite gotten it down yet, those shots are all very inspirational for me thanks for posting!



thanks



kellylindseyphotography said:


> 2 and 4 are faves.  The others don't do much for me...
> 
> Would you be kind enough to share your b&w conversion technique?



open in CS3 and then IMAGE then ADJUSTMENTS then BLACK AND WHITE then select one of the presets



Tangerini said:


> Lovely job Andy!



thank you



tedE said:


> the last one is great! do you have a website with more of your work?



yes, click the banner


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 5, 2008)

> I'll ask the city planners to flatten the road and rebuild the pavement but I think I know what there answer will be



Pfft - If they can't do one simple thing to please the people, it's time to vote them out!


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 6, 2008)

TrickyRic said:


> Pfft - If they can't do one simple thing to please the people, it's time to vote them out!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi

Which preset do you choose?  That's also how I do my conversions.  Except I just custom adjust.. is there a preset that's fabulous?


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 9, 2008)

I just choose which ever looks the best to my eye


----------



## Flora (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome shots!  Love the 'paradise' square.


----------



## tempra (Jun 9, 2008)

more photos please!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

Tony says it all: more photos please, Andy. They are all too good quality pics to be tucked away into your own folders. SHOW THEM TO THE WORLD. The world's out here WANTING to see them! (Says I ...  ).


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 13, 2008)

there ain't no more to post


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 13, 2008)

very good shots.... to be honest it's hard to fine good posts on this forum, but i like these ones a lot. 

cheers


----------

